# ((((( نصيبي هو الرب  )))))



## salimhadadd (1 يوليو 2011)

" نصيبى هو الرب "    (مراثى إرميا 24:3) 

" الرب نصيب قسمتى " (مز 5:16) 



+ عندما يسلم المؤمن أمره لله ، ويخضع له ، يختار له شريكاً صالحاً ، ويقبل إختيار الله ( مع سؤال أهل الأيمان – المرشدين الروحيين- والأباء الحكماء ) ويقبل نصيب الرب بشكر وبفرح جزيل ، لأن اختياره الصالح سيكون مصدراً لراحته وفرحه .

+ " فالزوجة المتعقلة من عند الرب " ( أم 14:19) ، أما أن يختار المرء لنفسه شخصية لها صفات عالمية ، فسوف يعانيان كلاهما ، لعدم وجود الرب فى بيتهما . وليس هذا الإختيار السيئ من عند الله بالطبع ، وليس الشريك فى هذه الحالة قسمته ونصيبه ، كما يزعم البعض ، مدعين أن الله أوقعهم فى زيجة فاشلة . وهو قدوس وصالح ، ولا يجرب أحداً بالشرور ( يع 13:1) ، إنما كان ذلك التعب العائلى مرجعه سوء إختيارهم وحدهم . ولعدم التدقيق فى مصادرهم ، وللبحث عن المظهر دون الجوهر ، والشهوات دون العفة ، والماديات دون الروحيات !!!

+ وفى العهد القديم ، لم يعط الرب كهنة الشريعة القديمة ، ميراثاً أرضياً – فى أرض الموعد- كباقى الأسباط ، بل صاروا " نصيب الرب " ( إكليروس ) ، ويتولى الرب تدبير حاجتهم ، المادية اليومية ( من المذبح يأكلون هم وأهلهم ) .
+ وقد أعطانا داود مثالاً ، فى تسليم حياته لله ، وقبوله نصيباً وحيداً له ، وبالمثل فإن الرهبان والسواح ، وباقى الخدام ، قد صاروا من نصيب الرب ، وهو نصيبهم ومصدر حياتهم ونعمتهم وسعادتهم .

+ أما الأشرار – على كافة مستوياتهم الشريرة-  فنصيبهم ( كما حدده لهم الله ) ، البحيرة المتقدة بالنار والكبريت ، المعدة لإبليس وجنوده ( رؤ8:21) . ( فهى أشد ملايين المرات من نار العالم ) . 
+ وأيضاً من ليس له نصيب فى الرب ، وفى ملكوته ، كل من يتلاعب أو يزور فى كلام الله ، فسوف يحذف الرب اسمه من سفر الحياة ، ويحرمه من دخول أورشليم السمائية (رؤ19:22) .+ وقد قارن " آساف " المرنم ، حياته الفقيرة مادياً ، بما لدى الأغنياء فى العالم . وحزن ، ولكنه لما دخل الهيكل ليصلى ، شعر بآخرتهم ، فوصف نفسه بغباء الحيوان ، وطلب بأن يكون الرب هو نصيبه الوحيد " ومعه لا يريد شيئاً على الأرض " ( مز73) ، وهو درس هام لكل نفس . 

+ وليتنا نتشبه بمريم أخت لعازر ، التى أختارت المسيح نصيباً صالحاً لها . ولنكن مثلها ، ومثل كل الخدام ، الذين صار نصيبهم الله ، دون سواه ؟! فنتمتع برضاه ، وننال بركته ونعمته .


منقوووووووووووووووول 

اذكروا من له كل التعب واذكروا ضعفي في صلواتكم​
نصيبي هو الرب هكذا قالت نفسي,,,
من لي سواه في السماء ومعه ايضا لا اريد
شيئا هو كفايتي بل حبي او يزيد,,,


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 يوليو 2011)

من كان الرب نصيبة يسعد كثيرا اشكرك لانك انت نصيبى وقسمتى


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يوليو 2011)

_موضوع جميل جدا _
_شكرا ليك على الموضوع _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك _

_فى انتظار المزييييد ....._​


----------



## النهيسى (1 يوليو 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا جدا
شكراااا
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## salimhadadd (2 يوليو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> من كان الرب نصيبة يسعد كثيرا اشكرك لانك انت نصيبى وقسمتى





الاخ حبيب يسوع سلام ونعمة الرب الاله لك,,
شكرا لمرورك وحضورك الرائع الذي اتشرف به,
لك مني كل حب وتقدير, الرب يبارك حياتك
 وتحياتي لك,,


----------



## salimhadadd (2 يوليو 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _موضوع جميل جدا _
> _شكرا ليك على الموضوع _
> _ربنا يبارك حياتك _
> 
> _فى انتظار المزييييد ....._​







الاخ KOKOMAN  سلام ومحبة الرب الفادي معك ,,
شكر لمرورك  على مواضيعي اسعدني حضورك لصفحتي
المتواضعة , الرب يبارك حياتك وتحياتي لك ,,


----------



## salimhadadd (2 يوليو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا جدا
> شكراااا
> سلام الرب يسوع​






الاخ النهيسي سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع المسيح معك ,,,
شكرا لمرورك الغالي والدائم على مواضيعي وردك الرائع الفائض بالمحبة,
الرب يرعاك ويبارك خدمتك وتحياتي لك ,,


----------



## happy angel (3 يوليو 2011)

> *" نصيبى هو الرب " (مراثى إرميا 24:3) *​



*ميرسى تامل رائع
ربنا معاك ويفرح قلبك*​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (6 يوليو 2011)

*مشكور  اخى سالم مواضيعك كلها متميزة*

*الرب يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## salimhadadd (6 يوليو 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى تامل رائع
> ربنا معاك ويفرح قلبك*​






شكرا على المرور الرائع والرد الجميل , مشاركة تبهج النفس,
الرب يبارك خدمتك وتحياتي لك,,


----------



## salimhadadd (6 يوليو 2011)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> *مشكور  اخى سالم مواضيعك كلها متميزة*
> 
> *الرب يبارك خدمتك*​






الاخ المفدي بالدم سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع المسيح معك,,
شكرا لمرورك الرائع وتقييمك للموضوع , الرب يبارك حياتك 
وتحياتي لك,,,


----------

